# Topics > Related topics > Automated planning and scheduling >  Evie, AI scheduling assistant, Singapore

## Airicist

Website - evie.ai

facebook.com/eviedotai

twitter.com/eviedotai

linkedin.com/company/evie-ai

Co-founder - Praveen Velu

Co-founder - Jin Hian Lee

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Evie
July 18, 2017




> Evie is an AI scheduling assistant.

----------

